# Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!



## Cornholio (15. August 2013)

*Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Laut einem Bericht der Kollegen von OCWorkbench hat Asus heute ein *mini-ITX* Mainboard speziell für Gamer angekündigt. Das *Asus Maximus VI Impact* basiert auf Intels *Z87 Chipsatz* und soll Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der aktuellen vierten Generation aufnehmen. Das Maximus VI Impact ist somit das erste Republic of Gamers mini-ITX Mainboard, welches speziell an die Bedürfnisse von Gamer mit speziellen Features angepasst wurde.

Ein sogenanntes Feature ist die diskrete *SurpremeFX Soundkarte*, deren spezielles Design den PCI Express x16 Slot freihält. Das exklusive "circuit design" soll einen stärkeren und klareren Sound produzieren, während ELNA® audio Kondensatoren den Sound zudem sanfter machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mainboard basiert außerdem auf die *ROG Extreme Engine DIGI+ III technology* dank 60A Blackwing Widerstände und 10K black metallic Kondensatoren, welche eine stabile Stromversorgung bei OC-Vorhaben gewährleisten soll. Damit braucht sich das Maximus VI Impact hinter die größeren Brüder der ROG-Reihe aus dem Hause Asus nicht verstecken.

Weiterhin hat Asus dem Mainboard eine mPCIe Combo II + Wi-Fi 802.11ac/Bluetooth 4.0 add-on Karte spendiert, mit welcher WLAN-Geschwindigkeiten möglich sind, die bis zu dreimal höher sind als beim 802.11n-Standard. Ein M.2 Slot soll die aktuellsten High-End SSDs unterstützen. Ein Intel Gigabit LAN-Anschluss mit der *ROG Gamefirst technology* sagt Lags bei Online-Spielen den Kampf an, indem der Traffic priorisiert wird.

Integrierte Diagnose Features an der Slotblende sollen dem Overclocking Enthusiasten es erleichtert, verschiedene OC-Settings zu testen. Das Q-Code Display ermöglicht dank der Ausgabe von Fehlercodes eine schnelle Identifikation von Fehlerquellen. Dank des Mem!-OK Knopfes können zu aggressiv eingestellte Speichersettings zurückgesetzt werden, wenn diese den Start des PCs verhindern. 


Preislich soll das Maximus VI Impact bei 389 Singapore Dollar angesiedelt sein, was etwa 307 US-Dollar bzw. *230 Euro* entspricht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für weitere Informationen, siehe Quelle: ASUS today announced Maximus VI Impact, a mini-ITX gaming motherboard based on Intel Z87 chipset for the latest 4th generation Intel® Core

Vorstellung des Maximus VI Impact auf der Computex 2013: Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact: Mini-ITX für Haswell-Übertakter auf der Computex


----------



## bmwbleifuss (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Costa Quanta?


----------



## matty2580 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Schönes, kleines Bord, dass auch gut designt ist.
Ein Mini-ITX-Gaming-PC ist echt eine Überlegung wert.

Aber 2 Fragen hätte ich da noch.

Normalerweise wird bei Elektronik Dollar 1:1 in Euro umgerechnet.
Ist der Preis sicher?

Und welche Graka würde passen?
Viel Platz ist nicht mehr an der Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



bmwbleifuss schrieb:


> Costa Quanta?


 
ab 187,63€


----------



## Effie (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Passend zu der Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU, ob ASUS einen neuen Trend kreieren möchte?


----------



## Ion (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Eigene Meinung fehlt, sonst aber interessant was Asus da wieder bringt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



Effie schrieb:


> Passend zu der Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU, ob ASUS einen neuen Trend kreieren möchte?


Steam Box und Half-Life 3 bestätigt.


MfG
fac3l3s

BTW:
Ich finde die Idee mit qualitativen ITX-Boards sehr gut! 
Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Würfel (mit WaKü) bauen.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

nettes mb, kann man nicht meckern hat ja alles was man brauch.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Erstmal: Schöne News.

Auch sehr schön, was ASUS da zusammenbastelt, aber was für Soundchip werkelt da, wenn man schon die Soundqualität der diskreten Soundkarte anpreist?
Der Preis ist mir auch ein wenig hoch. Und es wäre begrüßenswert, wenn ein ähnliches Board auch für AM3+ (unwahrscheinlich) oder FM2 erscheint.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



Effie schrieb:


> Passend zu der Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU, ob ASUS einen neuen Trend kreieren möchte?


 
Genau das hat hier im Review schon wer zusammengesteckt 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön, was ASUS da zusammenbastelt, aber was für Soundchip  werkelt da, wenn man schon die Soundqualität der diskreten Soundkarte  anpreist?



Laut dieser Quelle ist es ein "TI LM4562"


----------



## locojens (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Laut dieser Quelle ist es ein "TI LM4562"



Das ist der Operationsverstärker, also ein Vorverstärker für die Ausgänge, aber nicht der Soundchip. (Texas Instruments LM4562 OP-AMP)

Laut Downloadseite ist es irgendein Realtek Chip. "Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6954 for Windows 7 32/64bit & Windows 8 32/64bit.(WHQL)"


----------



## Alex555 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Schönes, kleines Bord, dass auch gut designt ist.
> Ein Mini-ITX-Gaming-PC ist echt eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Aber 2 Fragen hätte ich da noch.
> ...


 
Die Größe der Grafikkarte hängt vor allem vom Gehäuse ab. Solange die Grafikkarte nicht bei der Backplate übersteht, sollte das ganze kein Problem sein. 
Sieht mir nach einer sehr guten Verteilung aus, da sollten auch high end Kühler verbaut werden können (in Verbindung mit Low Profile ram auf jeden fall). 
Falls du eine kurze Grafikkarte suchst wirst du ebenfalls bei ASUS mit der GTX 670 DCU Mini fündig. 
Nur sehe ich da wieder das Problem bei der CPU, aufgrund der schlechten WLP muss man da richtig gut aufpassen, wie man die CPU am besten gekühlt bekommt, vor allem im Mini ITX Format. 
Ist schon bei meiner Zusammenstellung unten mit Sandy nicht so einfach, man kann ja nicht einfach so nen Macho draufkloppen 
Edit: Ich würde sagen, dass der Preis auch vom Angebot von anderen ITX Gaming Mainboards und der Nachfrage abhängig ist. Zudem sinkt der Preis wenige Monate nach Release bestimmt deutlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Nettes kleines Teil. Der Preis könnte dennoch etwas tiefer angesetzt werden mMn.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Sind die SATA Anschlüsse nicht suboptimal platziert?


----------



## Der-Bert (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sind die SATA Anschlüsse nicht suboptimal platziert?


 
Das glaub ich aber auch. Und die Soundkarte könnte aber auch etwas im weg sein so wie das Ding oben.


----------



## Alex555 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> Das glaub ich aber auch. Und die Soundkarte könnte aber auch etwas im weg sein so wie das Ding oben.


 
Wieso sollten die Sata Stecker schlecht platziert sein? Man steckt die Sata Kabel einfach schon vorher ein, fertig. 
Bei der Soundkarte sehe ich auch kein Problem, Dual Slot Grafikkarte ohne herausstehene Backplate sollten kein Problem sein. 
Lediglich die Karte über der CPU sehe ich auch etwas problematisch, ansonsten ist das Board vom Layout her sehr gut.,


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Ob es bei einem so teuren Mainboard, welches man sicher in Szene setzen möchte, gut aussieht, wenn ein Kabel über dem RAM verläuft?


----------



## Alex555 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ob es bei einem so teuren Mainboard, welches man sicher in Szene setzen möchte, gut aussieht, wenn ein Kabel über dem RAM verläuft?


 
Bei so einer kleinen Fläche muss man ja alles irgendwie unter bringen  Ein Board ohne Sata Anschlüsse wäre ja schlecht


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



locojens schrieb:


> Das ist der Operationsverstärker, also ein Vorverstärker für die Ausgänge, aber nicht der Soundchip. (Texas Instruments LM4562 OP-AMP)
> 
> Laut Downloadseite ist es irgendein Realtek Chip. "Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6954 for Windows 7 32/64bit & Windows 8 32/64bit.(WHQL)"


 
Ihhh, bah. Realteck. Da könnte man auch normalen Onboard-Sound verkaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Nettes Board, aber das wurde schon vor über zwei Jahren quasi angekündigt (oder von mir in Auftrag gegeben  ). 
Klick


----------



## al007 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Für das Bord wirds sogar eine umfangreiche Wasserkühlung  geben. 
New water blocks for ASUS (ROG) gear in the works | EKWaterBlocks


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Nettes Ding. Eine genaue Auflistung der internen und externen Anschlüsse wäre noch schön.



> Für das Bord wirds sogar eine umfangreiche Wasserkühlung geben.
> New water blocks for ASUS (ROG) gear in the works | EKWaterBlocks


 
Was genau will man da wasserkühlen?

Den nicht OC relevanten 4,1W Chipsatz?

Die SpaWas die nicht in den CPU gewandert sind?

Wer das macht ist selbst schuld.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ihhh, bah. Realteck. Da könnte man auch normalen Onboard-Sound verkaufen.


 
Oh, angelesenes Halbwissen... Ordentlich ausgeführt kann der 889/892 durchaus mit ner DX konkurrieren. Zumal hier eine komplette dedizierte Analogsektion nachgeschaltet ist... Oder bewertest du den Klang einer Soundkarte auch danach, ob da nun nen AV100 oder nen EMU20k1 draufgelötet ist?


----------



## al007 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Dafür, daß es nur ein mini-ITX Board ist, scheint aber Potential drin zu stecken.
4404MHz DDR3 World Record - Republic of Gamers

ausführliche Gallerie von Verpackung, Board und Zubehöhr.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=3122


----------



## Horilein (15. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Alles schön und gut, tolle News und so. Aber Butter bei die Fische. Asus war mal DAS Mainboard schlechthin. Irgendwie verpasset Asus in letzter Zeit den Anschluss an Support und Qualität. Bei den Preisen.
Ich war mal anderes Gewöhnt. Mein P8P67 Rev.3.1 hate von einem Moment auf den anderen keine Lust mehr. Und mein jetziges P8Z77 LX schießmichtot,(bitte haben sie Gedult) was mir im Austausch geschickt wurde, ...naja.
Dann 3x HD 7870 bis eine so war wie sie sollte. (Temps, falsch montierter Kühler etz.) Klakernde Lüfter auf ner 7950. Kann den Hype nicht ganz Teilen. Obwohls ja rein optisch was her macht.
Aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Oh, angelesenes Halbwissen... Ordentlich ausgeführt kann der 889/892 durchaus mit ner DX konkurrieren. Zumal hier eine komplette dedizierte Analogsektion nachgeschaltet ist... Oder bewertest du den Klang einer Soundkarte auch danach, ob da nun nen AV100 oder nen EMU20k1 draufgelötet ist?


Ach, ich ziehe so viel zur Bewertung heran: 
Software:
Treiber, Server-Geschwindigkeit beim Treiber-Download, Treiber-Installtion, Benutzeroberfläche.
 Hardware:
Verwendeter Chip etc
Akustik.

Das ein 889/892 an eine DX rankommt, wußte ich wirklich nicht. Ich würde das aber auch nicht Halbwissen nennen, sondern gemachte Erfahrung...wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen kann, ob ich wirklich schon mal nen 889/892 in Aktion gehört habe, aber bei allem, was ich bisher an Realtek-Sound gehört habe, klang es irgendwie...billig.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Vielleicht wiederhole ich mich, wenn ich sage, dass der Realtek hier nur der Chip ist... Es ist eine komplette analoge Ausgangestufe nachgeschaltet, wie schon bei anderen aktuellen ROG-Boards oder auch den Gigabyte-Snipern. Auf "normalen" Boards wird einfach nur der Codec draufgeknallt OHNE eine Signalaufbereitung. Das ist dann zum einen relativ Empfindlich was die Anschlussimpedanz angeht und klanglich alles andere als ideal, da ein nachgeschalteter Op-Amp meistens eine einfachere Last darstellt als die Eingangsstufe eines Soundsystems samt Anschlusskabel. Zudem wird bei günstigeren Onboard-Lösungen die Stromversorgung streng nach Mindestspezifikation gebaut. Mehr wird nicht investiert, weniger ist schon gar nicht möglich um einen Betrieb zu gewährleisten. Da die Signale, die letzten Endes aus der Buchse kommen immer noch nichts weiter als "modulierter Strom" sind, kann man sich sicherlich selber ausrechnen, was das für Auswirkungen hat. Manche Boards der höheren Kategorie koppeln die Audioeinheit inzwischen auch gegen gegen Störeinflüsse ab. Sowohl per EMV-Abschirmung, als auch durch eine galvanische Trennung auf dem PCB (siehe zum Beispiel die Integration der letzten Supreme-FX-Lösungen - die rote Leuchtspur zeigt ganz gut die Abtrennung, da befinden sich nämlich keine Leiterbahnen...).

Es kommt immer darauf an was man daraus macht. Klar: Es gibt auch 889/892er Codecs die absolut und klischeehaft bescheiden klingen. Weil die Integration stiefmütterlich behandelt wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Ein guter Soundchip nützt nichts, wenn die Digital/Analog Wandler für den Arsch sind.

Allerdings habe ich noch nie eine Supreme Soundlösung von Asus gesehen, die ich als brauchbar angesehen habe.
Ich würde es eher begrüßen, wenn Asus den Soundchip der Asus Xonar Serie verbaut (mit passenden Wandlern), denn dann hätte man einen sehr guten Onboard Sound.
Die Bretter sind schon so teuer genug, das sollte daher möglich sein, ohne ins Astronomische abzudriften, was den Preis angeht.


----------



## Der-Bert (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Sata Stecker schlecht platziert sein? Man steckt die Sata Kabel einfach schon vorher ein, fertig.
> Bei der Soundkarte sehe ich auch kein Problem, Dual Slot Grafikkarte ohne herausstehene Backplate sollten kein Problem sein.
> Lediglich die Karte über der CPU sehe ich auch etwas problematisch, ansonsten ist das Board vom Layout her sehr gut.,



Ich sehe das etwas anders da die Sata mitten 
 auf dem Board sind und nicht wie üblich am Rand was bedeutet das die Kabel entweder über den RAM oder der Graka gelegt werden müssen was Optisch einfach mal ne Katrastrophe ist bei ein Brett was mal ebend gut über 200€ kosten soll. Hauptsache der ander Mist ist drauf aber kein Ordentliches Layout.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher begrüßen, wenn Asus den Soundchip der Asus Xonar Serie verbaut (mit passenden Wandlern), denn dann hätte man einen sehr guten Onboard Sound.


 
Das ist allerdings ein wahres Wort... Gigabyte geht ja einen ähnlichen Weg.


----------



## Superwip (16. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



> Ein guter Soundchip nützt nichts, wenn die Digital/Analog Wandler für den Arsch sind.


 
Der Soundchip _ist_ doch der DAC 

Man sollte eher sagen das, wie schon von nfsgame ausgeführt die besseren aktuellen Realtek Chips deutlich besser als ihr Ruf sind und oft durch eine suboptimale Stromversorgung, Störeinflüsse/fehlende Schirmung und zu geringe Impedanz am AUsgang (welche man durch nachgeschaltete analoge Verstärker verhindern kann) ihr potential nicht ausspielen können.


----------



## billythekitt (17. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*

Hi,

ich hab das Board seit nun 2 Wochen im Einsatz.
Es hat ein super gutes Overclocking Potenzial. Ich bekomm meinen 4770k auf gut 4,9GHz (Turbo 5,2GHz) mit einer H100i und Noctua F12 Lüftern in einem Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse.
Mein 1600er RAM bekomme ich auf gut 2000MHz in CL-11 Timing.

Zum Soundchip. Es ist ein überarbeiteter ALC1150 von Realtek.

Was noch zu sagen ist die Pumpe der H100i muss einmal um 180 grad gedreht werden. Sonst druckt sie durch die dicken Schläuche zu sehr gegen den RAM.

Sonst ist das Board top ausgestattet und Qualitativ sehr gut verarbeitet. Wie von Asus gewohnt.


----------



## AeroX (17. August 2013)

*AW: Asus kündigt mini-ITX Mainboard speziell für Gamer an!*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Schönes, kleines Bord, dass auch gut designt ist.
> Ein Mini-ITX-Gaming-PC ist echt eine Überlegung wert.


 
Finde die itx sache für so einen pc auch interessant, mal gucken was da noch so kommt..


----------

